# whats in your "fall garden"?



## dwbonfire (Sep 14, 2012)

all summer long i wanted a garden but it just never happened, so now i finally have one!! i have some broccoli, cabbage and i am getting some collards to put in there. id also like some squash.. what all do you have in your fall gardens? id like some ideas what else would grow good in there! i am in North Carolina btw..


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 14, 2012)

We'll be putting in collards and turnips for sure...we're in Northeast MS and not sure about cabbage?  Have seen some people grow them here during the winter, so might try it.


----------



## BabyMac (Sep 17, 2012)

We moved to our first agricultural property (which had been long neglected) just in August so we have nothing! Fortunately we have amazing neighbors who keep us well stocked on tomatoes, GIANT zucchini and squash, cantaloupe, corn, french beans, potatoes, carrots.....OH WAIT ! I am re-growing some green onion in a cup of water (thank you Pinterest Homesteading boards) Does that count? 
Hubby's already marked off the area for my garden and greenhouse so we'll start building soon and should be ready to go for next season! Hoping for a salsa garden, potatoes, melon, and whatever I can keep the kids from *helping* grow  Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 17, 2012)

What's in our fall garden?  Weeds!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2012)

would love to do a fall garden. What do you grow this time of year in Central NC?


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2012)

Brussels sprouts and pumpkins.  Can't say that I planned them though as they are both volunteers and taking over.  That's ok though as we like both.


----------



## veggimama (Sep 26, 2012)

kale will grow well in colder weather, spinach as well.... seed late for early harvest in spring.... new to livestock, but have been growing veggies for a LONG time! also, now is the time to start planting garlic and hard wheat! probably too late to plant winter squash, but depending where you are i.e warmer than NY, you might get some summer squash before winter hits. (i'm in northern ny, so we get frosts mid october normally) Start planning next years garden, what you want to plant, learn about companion plants etc, turn soil, add compost, mulch....and you'll have a head start in the spring!


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 2, 2012)

Southern by choice -  i have cabbage, collards, brocolli, turnips and lettuce in my garden now. they seem to be taking off well. i still have a row that needs some plants so im trying to think of other things that will do well this time of year.

veggiemama - i didnt realize or even think to grow garlic this time of year.. i just may have to fill up the rest of my garden with some. i use a lot of garlic here! i wanted to plant some winter squash for my pigs, i was told its not very tastey for us humans, but i suppose that depends on your taste! what is it comparable to taste-wise? i cant find any started plants around so id have to find seeds.


----------



## Cricket (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm with Aggieterpkatie on the weeds!  Plus, still have Kale and a lot of root crops left to pull and tons of bell peppers (some years we can't grow them at all--it's quite exciting!).  We've had about 5 light frosts.

Can you do peas?  We grow both the sugar snap and regular.  By winter squash, do you mean Buttercup?  We eat LOTS of it--peel it (a pain), simmer in a little water til tender, add butter, maple syrup, salt and pepper, and nutmeg.  (How to turn a vegetable into a dessert!).


----------



## Bedste (Oct 2, 2012)

Okra Tomatoes Red Cabbage and Spinach


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm waiting to plant my winter garden, until it gets under 100 degrees!! Maybe by next week? 

I am planning to put in several types of lettuce, spinach, beets, cilantro, and dill.  I just moved my tomatoes so they will get more sun. I hope by December to have a good crop of Yellow Pear tomatoes. My Habeneros and Anchos are putting out flowers and have some fruit.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 3, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Okra Tomatoes Red Cabbage and Spinach


are you telling me tomatoes will grow through the fall and winter here? see, i must sound so dumb lol but i am still learning about gardening here in NC.. back home (up north) i never saw a tomato plant besides in the summer!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing...no such thing really in MN.
We are in the midst of drought, so all my summer stuff shriveled up and died. And we've already had 3 frosts/freezes...the season is over in MN.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 4, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> Bedste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bedste is in Texas--a far piece from your location. Don't know about okra in the fall, but any green will do well in the fall and early winter in Texas, and tomatoes till the first frost--which may come tomorrow--or may not come till Jan--ya just never know round here. 

My garden--weeds and grass-I didn't do a fall garden--never do. Too much cow stuff to handle this time of year, so I just don't have the time for gardening.


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 4, 2012)

The chickens!  LOL, had enough for one season, so now it's up to the girls to pre-condition it for us!


----------



## AdamBorzy (Oct 19, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> What's in our fall garden?  Weeds!


We have lots of that in Au...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2012)

My dog....






Halle, you bad girl!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 19, 2012)

Cabbages are growing nicely, as are the turnips...collard greens pretty much washed out in our last storm.  Funny thing is that from feeding the chickens last year any rotten tomatoes and just tossing them into their outside pen caused tomato plants to grown in there...our regular tomatoes this summer are done, yet those chicken pen plants (that grew up tall and over the top of the pen) are still producing....go figure.  Also the small fig tree that didn't produce this summer yet is for some reason now producing a few this fall?


----------

